# WD 40 or Reel Magic



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am making a list of items I need to buy and I remembered someone tell me that Reel Magic or Penn Protect were good products. Then I remembered someone just telling me to use WD 40.

So is there _really_ any difference between these products? Can I save $10 and keep using my WD 40?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Doug, 

One thing to keep in mind is that Reel Magic is ok to spray on the line as well as the reel, helps keep the line limp and soft...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Reel Magic and Penn Protect are exactly the same product, and worth EVERY penny. I like the aerosol... 

WD-40 works just fine, but it does leave more residue. I use it when I'm out of Reel Magic, cause there's ALWAYS a can of WD-40 around..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Doug,
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that Reel Magic is ok to spray on the line as well as the reel, helps keep the line limp and soft...


Hey Milt ... could you 'splain the differences in these products then? I have not seen nor handled anything but WD 40. I was thinking that someone slapped the name 'Reel Magic' on a can of WD 40 and charged 400% more for it.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey Milt ... could you 'splain the differences in these products then? I have not seen nor handled anything but WD 40. I was thinking that someone slapped the name 'Reel Magic' on a can of WD 40 and charged 400% more for it.


I think RR has ya covered on that one...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> I think RR has ya covered on that one...


I was typing my response to you when he slipped that in


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Reel Magic and Penn Protect are exactly the same product, and worth EVERY penny. I like the aerosol...
> 
> WD-40 works just fine, but it does leave more residue. I use it when I'm out of Reel Magic, cause there's ALWAYS a can of WD-40 around..


Thanks RR!

I assume they come in different styles if you are recommending the aerosol.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Trigger spray vs. aerosol...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.slip2000.com/

i use this stuff, i love its, its nontoxic 2, only prob is its hard to find n if ur reel is white it might make it alittle brown if u let it soak


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

idk the difference but i do concur with RR.....WD-40 more residue left.....but dayum do it smell good


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

wd40 has more VOC's and more solvents than the reel magic and others. the solvent part of wd40 will strip and breakdown grease and other oils that are applied to a reel. inho its ok for spraying on a rag to wipe the reel down but otherwise I save it for my hand tools


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Reel Magic is really nothing more than silicone, the same as silicone spray for locks. It is non-sticky, dries immediately, and supposedly has no scent. Penn Protect is similar. 

WD-40, being petroleum-based, is sticky, attracts dust and dirt, and has a scent. It also contains mineral spirits, which will begin to dissolve any reel grease it comes in contact with and can damage your reel's finish. Almost all reel manufacturers now recommend that you never use WD-40.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I quit using WD40 after seeing what it would do to a firearm that was sprayed with it and put into storage for several to many years. UGLY  

I have also heard it can freeze but never personally seen it.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I concider them to be very different products. One is a nice slick coating and the other is a solvent with minminal lubracating properties. My real concerned about how WD-40 behaves when it comes in contact with fishing line, does it break it down or just slide off? Reel magic just puts a nice coating on what ever, which is fine with me. WD-40 is designed to dispalce water and provide a minimal lubrication(better than what was there). But I still don't know how it reacts with the nylon?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Another GREAT product...*

...is Kevin Van Dam's line and lure conditioner.


----------



## robfad (Aug 5, 2005)

I thought I'd share some info on the *Line & Lure Conditioner.*

A letter to our Distributors, Representatives and Friends

I would like to point out a few “dynamics” of our product that will help you better understand some of the benefits an angler can expect with the regular use of Line & Lure and why it is miles ahead of the others line products. 

The only real commercial competition for Line & Lure is Blakemore’s Reel Magic. It needs to be stated that oil based line dressings like WD-40 and Reel Magic have been around since the 1950’s and were used to address some of the problems that anglers were experiencing with monofilament line, the predominant line of the time. 

Reel Magic is merely silicone oil with added petroleum distillates that are listed as toxic by the EPA and on the product’s label. The silicone oil adds some level of lubrication to line but is very temporary. Just how temporary Reel Magic is can easily be observed when casting after a fresh application. One will plainly see the oil slick it leaves on the water surface. We anglers love the waterways that we fish, so why would we use or condone the use of toxic products that wash into lakes, rivers and bays? 

Reel Magic does have a relaxing effect on the corkscrew memory that we see in monofilament line due to the petroleum solvents added to it. Unfortunately, these solvents reduce memory by literally dissolving the outer surface of the line, thereby weakening it. The use of Reel Magic, can contribute up to a 50 % loss of monofilament’s line strength in just a few days. If that wasn’t bad enough, these oils and solvents sprayed onto reel spools are also getting into the reel’s moving parts including bearings, gears and seals. The very nature of the oil in the product draws and holds dirt to these parts, negatively affecting their performance and lifespan. The solvents in the product are known to degrade the seals that the manufacturer built into the reel to protect the inner moving parts. Ask any professional reel repair technician and chances are that he will agree.

On the other hand, Line & Lure contains a blend of non-toxic, water-based polymers that are not found in any other “line dressing or conditioner”. The proprietary polymer blend in Line & Lure imparts a coating to line that actually bonds to the line’s surface. In theory, this bond becomes a permanent part of the line. The only way to remove this coating is to abrade it from the line, by friction. The polymers fill any line surface imperfections and create a very uniform and smooth microscopic coating on the line. This smooth surface is inherently more resistant to friction than an untreated one. In this case, this phenomenon provides multiple benefits.

First, as friction does start to attack the line (as it goes through the rod guides, over obstacles, etc.), the polymer acts as a sacrificial buffer to that friction. Practically, our replaceable polymer finish wears instead of the line itself. This of course extends the line’s life tremendously. 

Secondarily, these polymers are extremely hydrophobic, meaning that they literally push water away at the molecular level. This hydrophobic action reduces the amount of water that is retained on the line during a retrieve. It is this water surface tension on the reel spool that is a major contributor to casting distance restriction. This phenomenon is further demonstrated when we take into consideration the reduction in backlash that anglers find when using Line & Lure with bait casting reels. 
This surface tension principle is the same thing that one experience when they pick up a sweating drinking glass and find the coaster being picked up with the glass. The less water on the line, the less the resistance caused by surface tension. This equals much longer casts and fewer backlashes!

It is also easy to see that with less water retention on the line there will be less contaminants coming back up on to the reel. This is especially important when fishing in saltwater. As we all know, it is the salt crystals that form in-between the loops of line on reels that cause a lot of the wear damage to fishing line. This salt also invades the seals on reels and over time acts like sandpaper wearing on reel components. Just as on the line, the polymers in line & Lure protect the seals from the elements, helping keeping them in prime condition. The anticorrosive properties of Line & Lure also dramatically reduce corrosion damage to rod, reel and artificial bait surfaces. Simply put, Line & Lure greatly extends the useful life of fishing equipment, lines and baits.

Line and lure contains extremely high sunscreen protection. This sunscreen blocks the UV rays from sunlight. UV radiation has a massively destructive effect on fishing line. Fishing line can literally burn at about half the rate as unprotected human skin! Using Line & Lure on your line is equivalent to using an SPF 30 on your skin. The competition has no more UV protection then baby oil. 

Anglers are very happy with the benefits that they get using Line & Lure on monofilament line, but please keep in mind that Line & Lure was primarily designed by Kevin VanDam and RMR Industries to address the inherent problems anglers experience with fluorocarbon, co-polymers and braided lines. Other line dressings have little or no positive effect on these hi-tech lines. 

After 1-½ years in development and testing by thousands of anglers around the world, Line and Lure has been proven to work effectively on any type of line made by any manufacturer. In addition, it is the only line conditioner that positively affects the flexibility, knot strength, casting and control of fluorocarbon line. Anglers using Line & Lure can expect the following benefits:


· *Cast 25-30% further.......guaranteed! 
·	Virtually eliminates line memory, backlash, tangles, and twists 
·	Restores new line performance to old tired line 
·	Fights saltwater corrosion 
·	Leaves no oily residues or scents like other line treatments 
·	Contains no polluting petroleum distillates as in other conditioners 
·	Fights fading and damage to gear with high sunscreen 
·	Reduces water spotting on electronics & sunglasses 
·	Eliminates odors in confined spaces 
·	Environmentally safe - non-toxic 
·	Superior Fly Line Dressing 
·	Unsurpassed performance in ice fishing*

I hope this help understanding these products.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

This stuff all seems more like snake oil to me than anything. I've never used anything to protect or lubricate my line, and I usually use a very thing layer of grease inside my reels to protect from corrosion, and I spray and wipe down the exterior after fishing (well, most of the time anyway) Do you guys think this stuff really makes that much of a difference?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

you guarantee i will cast 25-30% further if i use this? hmmm


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

My opinion is to avoid WD-40, it tends to take grease of the working inside parts.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

robfad said:


> *Cast 25-30% further.......guaranteed!*


Well then, if I put twice as much on, maybe I will get 50% more distance....Hmmmm. Forget technique. I want 6 cases of this stuff. LOL No harm intended, I am just poking fun. Reminds me of the automotive industry. If you listened to all the advertising, we all would be running around in 600hp cars for only 2 or 3 hundred bucks....

Robert


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*The part that got me*

wsas the water-based polymers part .. I might be wrong but if it's water based won't it just wash off ... not bond to the line ...


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

As far as wd-40 on fishing line goes, I don't think it will hurt it. I found several places on the web stating that it can be used to make line more limp and less stiff. Here's a link to WD-40's website that says the same thing. It's in a whole list of uses. Scroll down to the bottom and it's about 20 lines up.

http://www.wd40.com/Uses/cat_sports_cleans_removes_squeaks.cfm


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I used Daiwa Lubricants for all my reels, the daiwa lubricant is a special Greaser and NeedleNose Reel Oiler from Daiwa are sure to keep your reels in tip-top shape. Daiwa’s Special Grease is impervious to water, and will not gum when cold, nor run when hot. Daiwa Special Grease also inhibits rust and saltwater corrosion. NeedleNose Reel Oiler is a convenient lube that can be stored in your pocket or tackle box, and is perfect for ball bearings and fine moving parts

A lot of people recommend not using wd-40 for your reels so I don't use it.


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

chumrunner said:


> As far as wd-40 on fishing line goes, I don't think it will hurt it. I found several places on the web stating that it can be used to make line more limp and less stiff. Here's a link to WD-40's website that says the same thing. It's in a whole list of uses. Scroll down to the bottom and it's about 20 lines up.
> 
> http://www.wd40.com/Uses/cat_sports_cleans_removes_squeaks.cfm


That being said, I don't use the stuff, just a little useless info.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*W-d 40*

Never Never Never woulkd i use w-d 40 

It breaks down the Line and Plastic over time.
Making both Brittle.

Get a Can of Gunk Solder Silicone it is actually made for Rubber, Plastic, it works great as a corrosion inhibitor it will also remove minor rust and corrosion. 

I use it on the whole rod Foam/Cork grips, guides graphite and glass rods and the line and Hooks as well.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

i use wd-40 lightly on a rag for the outside and Porter Cable high speed gear oil on the inside .since i use the PC oil in all my high end tools, why not use it in fishing reel with only simple gears?


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

chumrunner said:


> As far as wd-40 on fishing line goes, I don't think it will hurt it. I found several places on the web stating that it can be used to make line more limp and less stiff. Here's a link to WD-40's website that says the same thing. It's in a whole list of uses. Scroll down to the bottom and it's about 20 lines up.
> 
> http://www.wd40.com/Uses/cat_sports_cleans_removes_squeaks.cfm


this site says it keep lures from snagging on grass and pads and it also says it removes paint from lures 
Removes paint from lures 
Cleans and lubricates the main parachute release cables on a sport parachute assembly 
Spray on fishing line to keep line from becoming stiff 
Keeps lures from snagging on lily pads and lake grass


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I have my own concoction that I am starting to market...called Larry's Limp Line and Lure Lubricant! Guaranteed non-toxic and will not harm line, reels, lures, etc. It is also guaranteed not to pollute the environment. I am going to sell it in 16 oz. and 32 oz. bottles for $5.95 and $9.95 respectively, plus shipping, with 10% discount for P&S members. It is made entirely of Di-Hydro Oxide and is even safe for human consumption. If anyone is interested, please post here. Larry


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Di hydro oxide? 

That's a good one! I use that all the time.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> I have my own concoction that I am starting to market...called Larry's Limp Line and Lure Lubricant! Guaranteed non-toxic and will not harm line, reels, lures, etc. It is also guaranteed not to pollute the environment. I am going to sell it in 16 oz. and 32 oz. bottles for $5.95 and $9.95 respectively, plus shipping, with 10% discount for P&S members. It is made entirely of Di-Hydro Oxide and is even safe for human consumption. If anyone is interested, please post here. Larry


its a steal at that price, ill take a case of it!


----------

